# Alfi installing free tablets in cars-earn commission



## uberguy7 (Jun 20, 2021)

Drivers Get Alfie link
They are giving 10,000 tablets in first roll out. The ALF stock just doubled in price last week on the announcement.








ALFI Rideshare Tablets for Uber® and Lyft® Drivers


ALFI's rideshare partner program was created for rideshare drivers as an opportunity to earn additional income by installing a tablet in their vehicle.




drivers.getalfi.com




They will send you the tablet for self install. earn up to 350 a month with it. check it out


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

uberguy7 said:


> Drivers Get Alfie link
> They are giving 10,000 tablets in first roll out. The ALF stock just doubled in price last week on the announcement.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, cuz this hasn’t been done before. Oh wait, it has. Playoctopus tried it, and they sucked.


----------



## uberguy7 (Jun 20, 2021)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yea, cuz this hasn’t been done before. Oh wait, it has. Playoctopus tried it, and they sucked.


this technology is different, look into it


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

uberguy7 said:


> this technology is different, look into it


Pass.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberguy7 said:


> Drivers Get Alfie link
> They are giving 10,000 tablets in first roll out. The ALF stock just doubled in price last week on the announcement.
> 
> 
> ...


Do they have slot machines ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I see 1 MAJOR PROBLEM RIGHT AWAY !

THIS ENCOURAGES PASSENGERS TO PUT THEIR HANDS BEHIND MY HEAD & NEAR MY FACE.

I DO NOT WANT PASSENGERS HANDS BEHIND MY HEAD WHILE I AM DRIVING !


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

This kind of bs in a rideshare would result in a poor rating from me, and possibly zero tip.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

welikecamping said:


> This kind of bs in a rideshare would result in a poor rating from me, and possibly zero tip.


Well, this company is a scam. They sent me an ALFI tablet last month. I installed it on Sep 5th. It never worked from day one. It just showed 2 different screens that seemed geared towards DRIVERS. Nothing for PAX. I emailed the company.....MANY times. They just randomly sent me ANOTHER tablet about 10 days later. Same problems. They don't respond to emails or phone calls. Now I have TWO USELESS ALFI tablets.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

ill do it for 1500 a month....companies like this typically offer peanuts.....that's ok ill live without your paltry 100 dollars a month or whatever lowball offer you are planning.


----------

